# Middle Fork Salmon debris



## dragonstooth (Jun 6, 2015)

Anybody lucky enough to be putting on the Middle Fork Salmon soon should check out the Salmon Challis Forest Service page, link 'boating the middle fork.' There is news via satellite phone from a group camping at Loon Creek today, May 31, about significant debris suddenly floating downstream, plus a report of a river wide log jam below Velvet.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is the link https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/scnf/recreation/wateractivities/?cid=stelprdb5302105


----------

